# Newbie How to Questions....



## nnyorker (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello - Thank you for some fabulous information! I have definitely learned so much from reading through all the posts. I am still unclear on how to proceed with a couple of items and hope you can provide some guidance.
1. I would like to provide a product for customers to purchase that has a common logo on the front of the shirt. My logo has multiple colors (6-7), so need some advice on best pricing for multiple color plastisol transfers. 
2. The second item is a unique image transfer on the back of the shirt for each user. So I would only have 1 per order. Not sure the best way to do this. 
I almost could order the first in bulk, but #2 may be better for me to print myself. What type of printer is needed in order for me to print each individual transfer?
Many thanks for your input!


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

What equipment do you have now that you are working with to allow you to achieve some results?


----------



## nnyorker (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. None other than my designs. Trying to figure out which way to go. If heat pressing myself is the way to go or perhaps another option is best.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

1) pricing will depend on quantity. A local printer may be cheaper.
2) vinyl (more durable) or ink jet (less durable)


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

